# Dude Needs A New Tag!



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Following Abi, I entered Dude in the Fetching Tags contest for "Gentle Giant" since I didn't want to take a tag from Rhett. Buck would have been PERFECT for the "It Wasn't Me" tag.

If you could, I would REALLY appreciate votes for Dude since his tag is really old and REALLY needs to be replaced. Hahaha. It is as old as he is.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2699527814545&set=o.345706681371&type=3&theater

This is the photo (since I AM posting this in the photo section )


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Do we just like the photo? If so, I voted! Haha.

Good luck!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Voted! Good luck!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Thanks so much guys! Haha. And yea, you just like the photo. I really appreciate it. I keep meaning to order the old man a new tag but there are just so many other things we have to pay for... Bills, bills, bills... Hahahaha.


----------

